

Ask HN: How do you find a good manufacturer? - josefresco

My wife and I are in the web design&#x2F;development business (long time HNer) but we have a &quot;side project&quot; that requires us to manufacture a physical product.  Without going into details and revealing our idea, it&#x27;s essentially as complex as a &quot;cereal bowl&quot;.  The only requirement on material is that it be able to sustain hot temperatures (similar to a hot bowl of soup)<p>My question is, being a web hacker I don&#x27;t know the first thing about finding manufacturers and effectively working with them on this product.<p>Is there a good online resource for finding manufacturers?  Have any of your worked with good manufacturers on a small-ish scale?<p>We&#x27;re not looking for Wal-Mart volumes, just a small affordable supplier that can work with us to make the best possible product.<p>Thanks HNers!
======
josefresco
Searching HN I found this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=189879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=189879)

Which brings up the idea of a "design" company and a "sourcing" company.
Besides personal referrals, is there a marketplace to find these folks?

Also found this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=571884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=571884)

Not a lot of helpful links, but some good discussion on the process.

